# R.I.P. Tink



## toadflack (Aug 18, 2010)

Tink was a pretty good guy underneath it all. I saw this on the HYA's myspace.


----------



## Blackout (Aug 18, 2010)

damb man im sorry i just lost my brother so i can kinda relate


----------



## anyways (Aug 18, 2010)

Aw fuuuuck, man. I loved Tink. Thought his name was Tank for the longest time cause that's what it sounded like everyone called him (plus it seemed like a much more fitting name for his military type style). 

Just for the sake of some sort of memorial to him I'll relate a funny time I had with him. Me him and Jailbird Jay woke up under the 6th st bridge in ATX and of course they were both dting their asses off (Tink more so...alcohol had been raping his failing organs for years hardcore. Like, everyone who knew this kid has seen him puke blood a shit ton.) 
Anyways so he's all like "Waaaterrrr, I need waterrr" so I shake my canteen and it feels full so I toss it to him and he takes a big ass shwill and spits it all over the place like "WHAT THE FUCK, YOU ASSHOLE?!?!" 

And I'm all like... "Whaaaaat? You picky about your water taste now??" and he's like "THAT SHIT WAS STRAIGHT VODKA, YOU BITCH" and I'm like "What? Nu uh!" and I took a drink and sure enough... it was. 

None of us had any recollection of how my canteen got full of vodka but after a run for chaser we had ourselves a pretty damn good wake up. (after I got him actual water, cause I'm sweet like that)

That kid tried to name me "Bright Eyes" cause of my shiny happy eyes but I was like "ewww I don't want to be associated with that band" but he'd never heard of them... hah 

Damn, man. It hurts to hear he's gone but at the same time we all knew it was just a short matter of time. 

I've got nothing but love and respect in my heart for him. Hope he's in a better place or reborn as some badass alien on some way better planet than this.


----------



## MrD (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang, I met him at steel bridge.
He was increadiably drunk and O.D.'d and fell on my lap.....


----------



## l0cate (Aug 18, 2010)

im sorry man he was a funny guy, i kicked it with him at the eugene duck pond for a couple days about a year ago,waiting for a train. we convinced this one yuppy kid to buy us spacebags every night, and his girlfriend stripped for us. i caught out before him and never ran into him again, but the next time i went through eugene i found his waterbottle with a messege wrote on it that he was stuck there for about a week and had no water or booze. it was written in some of the most indecipherable squatter scrawl ive seen. well im sure hell have his "heehee's and his haha's" on the other side.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn! does anyone know how he died? Tink was a really good guy. He saved me from multiple head wounds in Missoula last summer. And despite his appearance and severe alcohol addiction he could be an intelligent guy.


----------



## toadflack (Aug 18, 2010)

Doobie_D said:


> Damn! does anyone know how he died? Tink was a really good guy. He saved me from multiple head wounds in Missoula last summer. And despite his appearance and severe alcohol addiction he could be an intelligent guy.[/QUOTE
> 
> Liver failure


----------



## Dirty Rig (Aug 18, 2010)

didnt know the guy, but he sounds like my kinda people.
RIP, tink. keep that black flag a-flyin'


----------



## evasion (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm friends with the girl he was dating... never met him but FUCK did he make her happy. He died in the hospital of liver failure. He told her "I'm goin' to the big liquor store in the sky... and you know what? there's no tax on imports."


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 25, 2010)

Yea, heard he died of liver failure a couple 'o weeks ago. That's cute that he said there's no tax on imports. He was always funny like that.  Love him, miss him. He taught me a few things early on.


----------



## macks (Aug 25, 2010)

Met him a little over a year ago.. drunk as shit with his two dogs on a train at like 10 am.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 5, 2010)

liver failure? 

fuck


----------



## shorty (Oct 4, 2010)

aw shit, sucks to hear that, he was cool as fuck, we were just raging it in austin not to long ago.


----------



## left52side (Oct 7, 2010)

The ol red bridge is gonna miss ya bro...
Sorry I just heard I was in jail...
Be drinkin one tonight for ya bud.


----------



## 9milli (Oct 17, 2010)

I will miss him so much, he could always make me laugh. Rest in peace, Tink, I will always love you and never forget you.


----------



## old shity (Dec 8, 2010)

damn straight tink was my boy! rip crazy ass.


----------



## spudd (Dec 10, 2010)

i didn't know him, but his old lady was a very close friend of mine. He made her very happy. rest in Peace man


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 11, 2010)

damn, sad to hear
so young to have died like that


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll miss you. 
Who's taking care of Boxcar?


----------



## kain (Dec 29, 2010)

Last I heard from his sis and mom his sister will be taking care of boxcar.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 29, 2010)

evasion said:


> I'm friends with the girl he was dating... never met him but FUCK did he make her happy. He died in the hospital of liver failure. He told her "I'm goin' to the big liquor store in the sky... and you know what? there's no tax on imports."


 
FUCKING AWESOME LAST WORDS!

DFD my lond of man ditto


----------



## OFFER (Feb 15, 2011)

so me, TINK, BILLY THE KID, VILE, were understandably wasted at the colton hopout and were driftin in and out of alchoholic stupors, when TINK stands up and starts pissin all over a sleepin BILLY, she comes to and is like, "dude what the hell" and TINK's jrunk ass is half asleep and responds with "sometimes. friends. just...gotta do this kinda shit" than passes out again, funny ass hell.....he will be missed.....rest in pieces you dirty hobo.....


----------



## crustythadd23 (Feb 16, 2011)

This shit is depressing..I hungout with Tink many of times in Cali & Oregon, had a lot of good, drunk times with him & everyone. hes gonna be missed very much. Rest In Paradise Brotha!!


----------



## colorado (Feb 19, 2011)

good kid shit sucks we all chose this life dont get me wrong im gonna drink myself to death too but its shows to try to take care off our frinds and ourselfs when and while we can


----------



## xmaggotx (Apr 9, 2011)

that kid was a fucking idiot


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 9, 2011)

xmaggotx said:


> that kid was a fucking idiot



whether or not he was an idiot is not the point. This thread is for those who were his friend, and if you don't have respect for that you shouldn't post here.


----------



## Grimey (Apr 11, 2011)

xmaggotx said:


> that kid was a fucking idiot



yea this is fucked up, shouldn't speak bad of kids that have passed, that sorta shit will catch up with ya and earn you a beatin. but you deserve it


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Jan 17, 2012)

This is very shitty to hear. I always wondered what happened to this guy. I squatted with him in Portland for sometime a while ago. Its so sad that we fellow STP'rs have to find out our friends are gone this way. But at least we have this..and dont have to spend for ever wondering.

R.I.P Tink


----------



## Repo Suave (Jul 6, 2012)

good... i was worried when i found out. gonna miss that kid and im glad that his pups in good hands(one of the smartest dogs i've met). See ya in the golden hills kid...


----------

